# Anyone running CSL replica wheels?



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi everybody, I'm a turncoat from the VW side of things. Right now I've got a 20th, but hopefully soon I'll have a mk1 TT 225. Anyway the reason I posted was that I'm thinking of what wheels I should run when I do become a TT owner and I think I'm down to two designs. My friend thinks that I should run BBS LM reps, but I don't like the look of the reps (Miro 279s) compared to the genuine articles and I honestly don't have the cash to spend nearly 1 grand a wheel for authentic ones. I know that the Linea Corse reps look nice, but I also came upon CSL reps and I personally dig them more than the LMs as they are a bit more modern looking.
I have searched a lot through the forum and using Google, but to no avail have I found any mk1 TTs with CSL rep wheels. If anyone has any pictures I would love to see them!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Anyone running CSL replica wheels? (PDubbs20AE)*

Do you have pics of the wheels? Also, by CSL, do you mean BMW? I hope not


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Anyone running CSL replica wheels? (l88m22vette)*

Yes I mean BMW wheels. Since there is a lot of wheel sharing, i.e. Merc Wheels, Porsche Wheels, BMW wheels, Vette wheels, all on VW/Audis, I figured it wasn't a big deal.
Mostly I see these wheels on A5 chassis, like the Mk2 TT, and the Mk5 Rabbit,GTI,R32, and Jettas.
Here is a pic of what wheels I'm talking about:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

my fried has these on a mark5... i would love to see these on a tt with some nice big breaks..


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

Those wheels kill it. Go for it if you've got the scratch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Anyone running CSL replica wheels? (PDubbs20AE)*

Those are nice, I was just kidding about BMWs, I just like to make fun


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

I was hoping to see them on a car, or maybe someone could do a photoshop to a TT to imagine what they look like.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ive seen them on a mk4 ,.. they are decent.. tt should look ok ... but i think theres better choices for that kinda cash.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_ive seen them on a mk4 ,.. they are decent.. tt should look ok ... but i think theres better choices for that kinda cash.

The reps form VMR aren't expensive at all. Just get the e46 m3 offsets so you get the rear concave which is pure sex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_
The reps form VMR aren't expensive at all. Just get the e46 m3 offsets so you get the rear concave which is pure sex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was planning on doing VMR wheels, which are surprisingly accurate for replica wheels.
I also can't decide between 18" and 19". Both would be a 8.5" wide wheel, but the 19" might fit up the wheel well better.
_EDIT:_ Just realized that my offset calculations were bass ackwards. If I ran a 20mm offset, I would have I think too much poke when I put adapters on. The stock TT offset is 35mm I think, so a 20mm offset will sit out 15mm more, and the adapters sold on ECS are 20mm suckers. That means that It's like putting a 0mm offset wheel on there, giving me roughly say 23~27mm of poke from sitting flush with the lip of the fender. That is around 1 full inch of poke, which I feel is a bit too much for me, plus the amount of tire inside the wheel well has now gone down quite a bit.
I think that maybe running the 40mm offset ones, although they won't give me the desired concave, would be fine on spacers, albeit larger ones.
I really would like to find thinner adapters so I can run the 20mm offset ones though.


_Modified by PDubbs20AE at 9:23 PM 1/1/2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*

I'm all about 18, especially if your roads aren't perfect


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I'm all about 18, especially if your roads aren't perfect

Well I live in Jersey, at least for the foreseeable future, basically until I'm done Grad School. 18's I assume are the way to go then!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*

I would go 18's for sure. Are you planning on running a square setup? Because if you can try and get the rear 9.5's The concave on those is great and the offset is around 20 which means you shouldn't need spacers. It would be amazing if you could do a square 9.5 setup...that would be AMAZING. (as far as looks are concerned)


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

I am an idiot! I just remembered that your offset is determined from the mid point of the wheel, and by widening the wheel, you change the mounting distance, so a 7.5" wide wheel with a 35mm offset has a different amount of backspacing and poke than that of a 9.5" wide wheel.
I am unsure if I could do 9.5" wheels all the way around, as that is pretty crazy, but I'll see what is out there.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*

what are sizes and offsets available for this wheel? maybe other people could chime in to see if they will fit or not


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

i would run these wheels.. real nice and clean


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_what are sizes and offsets available for this wheel? maybe other people could chime in to see if they will fit or not

Ahh, good point. So here is a link to 1010tires.com who sell the VMR wheels that I plan to use, and all the sizes they have.
http://www.1010tires.com/wheel...ilver
I have seen some 8.5" fronts and 9.5" rear combos on MkIV Golfs, Jettas etc. but I don't know if a square setup can be done with 9.5" wheels.
I gathered that a standard setup runs 8.5" 40mm offset fronts with 9.5" 45mm offset rears with 20mm adapters from 5x100 to 5x120. Would the 20mm offset wheels run a more concave design? Maybe I could get away with the right combo of thin adapters for the 20mm offset with 8.5" wheels and still get a nice concave shape?








This should give you all an idea of what the difference in wheel width versus the concavity of the design means.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

This might help
http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Late__Apex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Late__Apex* »_This might help
http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp


So awesome! Thank you very much.
I plugged in numbers for standard 18" TT Brilliant's which is an 8" wide wheel with a 33mm offset, and then did a 9.5" wide wheel with a 20mm offset and I got some decent numbers.
I lose 6mm of backspacing so it fills the well depth a bit more, and I come out 32mm more which is roughly 1.24 inches. Now I don't know where the stock wheels fit in, and I assume it's a bit back from flush, so i would assume that this much wheel coming out wouldn't be too bad, but I still have to throw a spacer on there which throws all the numbers off to a point that I don't like so much.
Taking into consideration the spacer, I get 14mm more clearance in wheel well depth, but I extend out 52mm which is 2 inches roughly. That is way too much poke for me, as I like having a decent amount of tire in the well, and a slight bit poking out of the fender with a mild amount of stretch on the tires, but very mild.
I ran the numbers using the 45mm offset 9.5 wheels with the 20mm adapters thrown in which gives me 11mm less backspace, so about 1/3" closer in, but I still go out 27mm, which is probably what I am willing to go for. I realized at a point that the manufacturer probably just adds more metal to the mounting plate and the amount of concavity is the same for each offset, but different for different wheel depths.
Now comes the big question.
Will 9.5" wheels fit all the way around? I could go staggered, but if I did I might want to go 10" in the rear, but ideally I would want to have the same wheel all the way around.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*

I hate to double post, but I have to honestly stop thinking about this, lol. How much clearance do I have to work with up front? would 11mm less be enough to clip something in the front suspension? If not I am so set with running 9.5" wheels all around on 235/40/18s in the BF Goodrich KDW variety (Have them now, best tires I have ever had except in the snow). 1010tires has it all, but I don't know if they mount them or not, and being that there will be stretch, I don't know if they are kosher with fitting them.
Anyway, I'm done for the night and I honestly need to go to sleep now!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

oh ya i forgot about the vmr reps... good call .. i have seen the ones with the concave rears on mk4 gti .. and yes it was awesome. im very interested to see these on a tt... !!!!!!!


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

someone do them with the 10s out back pleasssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_someone do them with the 10s out back pleasssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeee

x2 lol


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

Well I think I will go with 8.5" square with 225/40/18 BFG KDW rubber. Little to no stretch, so I still protect the rim, and I'll have to forgo the concaveness of the deeper wheels. The 10" wides look sick though.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*

go with 215/40/18 IMO.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (Neb)*

i concur.... 215 40,,


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

I like them...though CSL wheels are the RS4 wheels of the BMW world both in looks and [played out] popularity


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_I like them...though CSL wheels are the RS4 wheels of the BMW world both in looks and [played out] popularity









Glad I don't drive a Bimmer then! Just kidding, but really I am partial to VAG and although the theme is played out on other makes, it doesn't necessarily need to be overkill here. I am coming from a MkIV so pretty much everything possible has been done to one of those, whereas the TT is a much more "adult" community. I mean that in the best way.








As for the 215 comments, I think that is too much stretch for me, as I want either flush mount or slightly tapered in sidewalls. I was never one for lots of stretch, even though it's the cool thing to do.


----------



## Volc0mTT (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*

im down with the Csl look...i had a set of e46 m3 stock 19s on my car for about a week but i couldnt get the fitment to look right soo i sold em....


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Volc0mTT)*

I can't wait to get them! I'm also planning on scrimping money away for a scissor lift. Since the TT I'm trying to get is mostly stock (intake only) I plan to do some things to it. All standard stuff, but I am getting real tired of using a jack and jackstands, and the lift would seemingly pay for itself fast enough one would think.


----------

